# My Custom Fishing Machine 18'-0" Flat Bottom



## Poormans Boatright

Hello all I am a new member to this site, I like the way all of you have fixed up your boats. Thought I'd post pics of my build. I have pics of the whole build if anyone is interested I'll post at a later date. I started with a Polar Kraft hull for $500.00, then bought a beat up trihull with a 80 Merc. and heavy galv. trailer for $300.00, not bad for a perfectly running motor and good trailer. With me doing all the fabrication I have little invested in this project (except a ton of manhours). Any how I'll start with the basic hull I started with and show a few pics of the almost completed rig. Thanx for you interest. Rod Delgado


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Here the motor is installed upon most fabrication and painting.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Boat is almost complete, I am currently adding a t-top to the center console.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

T-top is being built, I made it folding and removable because where I launch there is a railroad bridge you have to go under to get into west Galveston bay.


----------



## Jim

That thing is a beast! :beer:


----------



## FFDOZIER

Man it looks great. Will definitely be a fishing machine. Nice work


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Heres a few pics of when the build started. Here I worked on building up the transom, getting the jackplate mounted, fabbed the pontoons, got it all finished and painted. I'll continue with the rest of the build later. Stay tuned!


----------



## blank3d

This is amazing! Definitely inspirational.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

O.K., I didn't know the pictures came in last to first, I'll try to get them in order as the build continued. In these pics I have started on the floor and the raised deck, the front casting deck and the rails.


----------



## benjineer

Wow! Love it!


----------



## cali27

Wow man, that boat really looks awesome. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

O.k. moving on, the front deck is finished, the rails are done time to mount the center console, windshield, controls, fuel filler.


----------



## etindoll

That is going to be a beast of a boat. Great job.


----------



## minicuda

WOW! =D> =D> AWESOME


----------



## Mike P

Simply awesome! I see lots of rod holders, lots of lights, what exactly are your plans for it. I am picturing flounder gigging, bowfishing, catfishing, crappie fishing. Am I close. Heck you could mount a harpoon on that thing if ya wanted. Looks like a military assult vehicle. Awesome.


----------



## parkerdog

Like others have said...WOW!!!!

I think I like the railings the best. Giving me more ideas and I haven't finished any of my original ideas yet!





Sam


----------



## willbarrow81

Dude! :shock: If I had the money, and bought a Lowe Roughneck 1860 and could have an unlimited budget, thats exactly what I would want! I would change the front deck lower to bass fish off, but thats it!!! The center console, dude is awesome, the whole thing.......is just a dream for many of us, the boat is increadible! Please keep picm's comming!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Guys, thanx for the compliments, I really appreciate it, it's a good feeling when someone compliments you on your work, really thank you. Mike P. the intent for this rig was to fish the shallows for redfish and trout mostly, I didn't intend for it to be a flounder rig, as I have a smaller 14'er I have set up kinda similar for floundering, I purposely put plenty of rod holders just to make it as comfortable and convenient as possible, I don't plan on taking no more than 3 fishermen at a time, as I don't like an overloaded boat.

Willbarrow81, the beauty of this rig is that it is not just a dream for any of you, I did not have an unlimited budget when I built this boat. Truth is I have probably a total of about $1400.00 invested in the whole rig- boat, motor and trailer. Granted I have spent countless hours in the shop building this rig, but its mostly my time not money that made it happen. I am very fortunate to have a shop with all the tools and machinery to do such projects. I'm welder by trade and have been accumulating equipment over the years. So what I am trying to say is with a little imagination and and a little work any boat can become your dream boat, isn't that what this site is all about?

If I can help anybody in any way, ask away. More pics on the way! Thanx again and tight lines to everyone.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Moving on, we are almost complete. In these pics I've installed the gauges, batteries and hydraulics. I worked on the top this weekend and will get more pics up soon.


----------



## reedjj

Unbelievable!


----------



## linehand

Awesome!!


----------



## Jim

Wow man! Who wants to go bowfishing on that thing?










I do! :LOL2:


----------



## taterosu

=D> Great build.


----------



## bulldog

Craziness for sure but absolutely amazing. What do you think it weighs?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Bulldog, To tell you the truth I really dont' know how much it weighs. I tried to keep from overly using wood on it as wood is heavy, I guess the most weight came frome the 3/4" plywood floor and raised deck. It did gain some weight from the aluminum, but not that much. Performance was not affected at all because of weight though, it handles and rides very well for a Jon Boat. Check back, as I'll have more updates coming.


----------



## C4orge

Hey Poormans Boatright, very nice craftmanship and design. Would like to ask you some questions about your build. Please check your messeges and PM me back please. 

Thanks
C4


----------



## Brine

Mad Skillz.

Looks great =D>


----------



## dave shady

That is awesome...... Truely CUSTOM!


----------



## another Hillbilly

Real Craftsmanship you have! I saw a Civil War cannon that would go nicely on the front! What a useful solution to old Junkers, Great Work. Looking forward to all your pics, do you live near No Arkansas, i would like to learn to weld like that! Don't forget to go Fishing,before you start your next project, AJ


----------



## Waterwings

Great fabrication work! What method did you use to apply the paint? Great overall job! =D> . If you get a chance, post a couple pics of it sitting in the water.


----------



## lovedr79

amazing! my wife thought my little project was big.


----------



## alumacraftman

dam nice boat, should go pretty fast....you should be proud of what you made.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanks guys for all of your compliments, I really appreciate it.

Waterwings, I used Allweld O.D. green for paint, you spray it. This paint is ready to use right out of the can, no mixing or thinning. It is very durable also. Dries quickly also.

I'll get some pics of it in the water soon.


----------



## fender66

Totally amazing build!

Wish I had the ability to weld like that!....or weld at all actually.


----------



## Jim

I am no fancy writer, so please forgive me. :lol: 

https://www.tinboats.net/


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx Jim for the compliments. I really like this site, glad I happened upon it. 

I have a few updated pics of this weekends work to add, I'll try to get them on tonight. Thanx again_Rod


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Heres a few tools of the trade that made this project possible. First is a Thermal Dynamics Cutmaster 52 Plasma cutter, I couldn't have done this project with out this little jewel. In the second pic is a Miller spool gun powered by a Millermatic 250 power source, I used the spoolgun on most of the welding, however I did tig weld some of it.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I finished the wiring this weekend and installed a stereo, I'll get pics asap


----------



## fender66

those are some sweeeeeet tools to have!


----------



## huntinfool

First off Welcome! 

You have built one fine machine there and it looks like a real dream. I have a 16' lowe that I am modding up. You have done some things that I was planning on doing also. One of my questions it what kind of lights are on the front rails? Are they 12v? How bright are they? 

I really like your overall layout. I already added a front deck to mine, but for bass fishing, and I was planing on building a removable shooting deck. One thing that I am wanting to do is build a raised floor between my rear seat and my extended front casting deck, and then I want to put my center console on it. I have been thinking about adding some pontoons like yours in the back. I don't really think I need them, but I guess they couldn't hurt. I too have very little in my boat money wise. I got the hull for $150 and built a trailer out of a salvage trailer. I was given a motor and then traded it for a different one. I don't think I have even $500 in mine yet. We do boat repairs and a dealer around here owed us some money, so we picked up a bunch of used trolling motors from them and I built 2 complete units from three identical units. And fixed a bad switch on another and I have 3 complete running TM's. I think I bought a $12 part for one of the motors. 

We are almost neighbors, (only about 1-1.5 hrs away) Maybe one day we can meet up and go do some fishing in our boats.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Whats up huntinfool? Thanx for the welcome, yes we are almost neighbors, I was in Katy this weekend ( I had to go fetch a friend who broke down on the freeway) Ha Ha, not the best way to spend a Sunday morning.

The lights on the front deck are 12 volt docking lights. I mounted these mostly for aiding navigating at night they are not really "night fishing " lights because they only light up the area and do not penetrate the water below. I use a 1000 watt studio light for that. Recently I went to a fishing show at George R. Brown Convention Center in Houston and bought a submersible glow light, I haven't tried it yet but I let a friend use it and he says it works great and it lights up a big area.

It sounds like you are on your way to a nice build, lets see some pics.

Thanx for the compliments, and if I can help with the build in any way just ask. Also, if you ever get down this way let me know and maybe we can hook up and go wet a line together. Take care.


----------



## huntinfool

Sounds good. Can you post up a pic of the studio light and the submersable. I am looking for some options to go bowfishing. I don't want to rig my but "just" for bowfishing, but for all types of fishing. I want to be able to rig it as i need it for each type, but be able to do it fairly easily. 
Also, where do you get your aluminum? I have several small pieces of flat, But I am looking for some square tubing. I do not want to pay full price if I can avoid it. I may just have to bite the bullet.
Definately have to go wet a line sometime. I appreciate the offer for the help, and the same back to you. If you ever need a hand. Here is one while under construction.


Here is one with the completed deck.


Here is one when completed...so far.


I wanted to get it fishing, so I stopped my mod, plus I need to buy some materials, so I might as well use it while I am waiting.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Huntinfool, I have found the best place to get material around here in Triple SSS Steel, they have several locations check if there is one near you. I know what you mean about paying for materil, they don't exactly give aluminum away.

I'll get some pics of the studio light and the flourscent green light as soon as I can.

Your rig looks pretty cool, good job.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I finished up the wiring this past weekend. I mounted the fuse blocks and buss bars in plastic junction boxes I bought from Lowes for about $6.00 a piece, they work perfect cause when you put the lids on them they a pretty much waterproof. I also got around to installing a AM/FM/CD player with waterproof box speakers (I gotta have tunes to listen to on the water)


----------



## huntinfool

Still looking great.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Huntinfool, 

Here is a few pics of the studio light we use to night fish with, these are 1000 watt Par Can lights (like bands use), They are a favorite at Texas City Dike https://www.houstonfreeways.com/modern/2006-11-24_texas_city_dike.aspx But when used out of a boat and away from the crowed rock walkers they can be very effective for luring bait fish and thus game fish. I'll get some pics of the submersible flourescent green light as soon as I get it back from my friend.


----------



## huntinfool

Sweet. So how well does it penetrate the water? Could you bowfish with it? Most of the lights that I have seen like this one get real hot. Does this one? I am looking for some lights to bowfish with. BTW I have another rib from a boat we worked on that I can use for my next mod. If I place it in the center and I use aluminum angle on the outsides, I will be able to put the floor on top of the rib and rest on the angles on the outside. I can screw the floor down and use the space under the floor for storage. I have a bunch of other plans, but that is the main one. Then I can place my center console and it will be supported. Originally I was going to weld it in, but now I am thinking about screwing it in.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Huntinfool,

This light doesn't get overly hot, I am not quite understanding what exactly you mean by "hot" are saying the light itself or the heat it creates? Down here we use these all summer long and they work great, as far as bow fishing I would say this type of light would be the ticket.

For the rib you mention if by any means you could have it welded, I would go that route, reason being is that aluminum boats flex alot (as you probably know) any screws used for the purpose of securing decks, ribs etc.. will eventually wallow out and loosen up due to flex (giving the type of water you are running in) lakes and streams are more giving than an open Gulf where I am. Make any sense? This is solely based on my experience, so it is not written in stone, just an opinion.

Utilizing the space under the floor is perfect, I used that space for my fuel cell and for life jackets etc.. I am also planning to put a flo jet pump under there for a wash down hose, that will be next.

Let me know if I can assist in anyway, your friend _ Rod


----------



## Poormans Boatright

This weekend I finally finished welding the t-top and got it painted and the canvas laced up. O.k., I know some of you are probably saying to yourself "Jon Boats don't have t-tops" but hey, I am in Texas and the heat here can be unforgiving, when I am out on the water any shade can mean the difference between staying out or calling it a day, I am the kind of guy that likes to go from sun up to sun down, but that's just me. The top isn't permanently mounted either so I can undo 2 bolts and its off. Anyhow here is the build.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Here's the type of baitwell aeriating system me and my friend are using, There is a local bait shop selling total kits for like I think $250.00, but hey I all about doing it myself. So we got a hold of some freebie oxygen bottles and bought regulators on E-BAY, (these are the type of regulators used for medical service) they regulate in microns vs psi as most regulators do, you need very little flow to aeriate a livewell to keep your bait fresh. Basically all you do is mount the bottle in a safe place and run the hose with the diffuser to your livewell, kinda like a fish tank.

Next upgrade is the addition of a raw water washdown system, I will be adding to the boat. I will be working on this during the week and hopefully have it done by the weekend.


----------



## huntinfool

Figures I just gave a bottle and a regulator away. I might have one more somewhere from my FD days.

Also I know what your saying about welding vs. bolting. I would prefer to weld, but if I do and I was to ever need to get to something then I would have problems. I don't think I will have too many issues with flex, from front to rear, but I might have some. I guess I will need to take my rear seat out and get the livewell tank installed and plumbed. Once that is done then I can put the rib in. I am planning on putting it in from the front rib, that I welded in, to the rear seat. But either way I think when I put the floor in it will stop any and just about all the flex I might have.


----------



## fender66

What does it cost to fill that bottle, and about how long will it last?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Not much at all, a couple of bucks. I get mine filled free from a friend at the local F.D. They last longer than you might think because you are using very little oxygen. If you need a bigger bottle they come in various sizes, also you can get an aluminum one. This one is steel but hey it was free, I'll get an aluminum one later. The bottles have different connections on them, this one is used in the medical field so the regulator fitting is different than one you would get from a welding supply type bottle. Both are available on E-Bay


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Here's another type of livewell system we use. It is fairly east to build, just get a cooler and mount a bilge pump on the bottom (be sure to use a screen on the inside) and run a piece of hose to a aeriating fitting on the top. I used a cigarette lighter plug on mine but you can use clamps to mount on the battery. This system works really well and is fairly inexpensive to build.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I decided to take a break from working on this boat and actually go use it, we went fishing along a shell island right off the Texas City Dike. While it was nice to get in the water the fish didn't quite cooperate, we only caught a few small sand and speckled trout, but hey that's why its called fishing, I'll get em next time. Here's some pics of the boat on the trailer and in the water.


----------



## Anonymous

Maaan ... looks even better in action ! 

I'm back and forth on my boat. 
That, and i've been busy busy.

Once I get things decided/together i'll definitely be givin' you a call.


----------



## SlowRollin'

Wow, you turned a Jon boat into a Cruiser. What an amazing build.

Rod and huntinfool, I live in between you both. We'll have to do a meet and greet.

T.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

SlowRollin' Sounds good, where are you located? Maybe we can meet up at Hooters and have some wings & drinks.

Or if ya'll can come down one weekend, we can go wet a line.

Keep, in touch_ Rod


----------



## fender66

Dang...that's quite the tin boat Boatright! Awesome!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx, fender66, I appreciate your compliment.


----------



## Badbagger

Outstanding job and you've got some great skills.


----------



## huntinfool

Last time I fished the salt we fished at the end of the Texas City dike. Off the pier on the end there is a hole. We anchored just up current of the hole and drifted shrimp. I had 4 guys on the boat with me and we limited out. Best day in a long time. We were catching them on every drop. Then everyone else started coming over and trying to get in the hole. They started casting over our lines and tangling us up. THEN one guy actually came right up to our boat and tossed his anchor towards the back of our boat and HIT OUR BOAT!!!! I was so pissed. We started hollering at each other. I could not believe what he had done. He has the whole bay to fish and he had to come right up to our boat and drop his anchor and hit our boat. We caught our last two fish and one had tangled up his line. We drug the fish in to our boat, cut his line, pulled the anchor and left. 
I guess I am just about ready for another try in the salt. I went back to Fayette co. res. and caught 10-12. Had some fun. But I sure could use a meat haul.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Badbagger, thanx for the compliment. Does your screen name mean you ride a "bagger"?, I've got a 2004 Harley Roadglide bagger.

Huntinfool, Yea I know what you mean about idiots like the ones you describe, I've had more than my share of these kind of fishermen. It's unfortunate that grown men act this way. The pier on the end of the Dike is no longer there due to Ike, but the pilings are still there which still hold good fish.


----------



## SlowRollin'

Hey Rod,

I'm close to Pearland High School. I've got vacation finally coming up at the end of this week so I'll take you up on that offer.

T.


----------



## huntinfool

Never fished the piers. They were always full of people. But I would be there are a lot of fish around the piers now. Great structure. I have been working on my boat. I am debating on what I want to do for my livewell. I don't fish the salt much anymore if ever. So I really only need a live well for fish. So I am thinking about getting a livewell system with a pump and a recirc. switch. I need to weld in some gussets. I noticed when I am running my boat is rocking back and forth, side to side. With some gussets that should stop it. I have the part I need on order for the outboard. So once I rig the livewell and get it fitted, I can put the rib in and fit the floor and then I can install the center console.

I am getting excited.


----------



## Anonymous

"We'll have to do a meet and greet."

Do I hear a Texas / Southeast Texas chapter of TinBoats.net in the works?!?! 

hahaha. Anyhow. I'm in Houston. I'd be down to meet up with some peoples.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Yea, a Texas / Southeast chapter would be cool, think we can get one going? I'm game.

Slowrollin', look me up when you go on vacation, maybe we can go fishin.

Huntinfool, sounds like your on the way to a good project, keep us posted with some pics.


----------



## huntinfool

PB, I have a question. Why did you add the sponsons on the back? (or pontoons, what ever you want to call them) How did you figure out how big to make them? 
I posted up about starting a Texas chapter, but I did not get any responses. Having said that I am IN!!! I would love to start up a club and do some fishing. A meet and greet is a must. We just need to find a time and a place. Do we just want to meet up for dinner/drinks or do we want to make it a fishing trip, or BOTH!!!

I am starting to struggle with my livewell. I thought this plastic tank I had would make a great livewell, but now I think it might be too small. I think I might build on out of fiberglass. How big is your livewell? Is it insulated? What type of aerator system are you running?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Huntinfool, I added the pontoons to the boat for 2 purposes, 1) To give more flotation to the rear of the boat to help support the 80 hp Merc., the pontoons are also filled with spray expanding foam to give even more bouancy. 2) To aid getting in and out of the boat on the water, which is why they are stepped.

There was no real design I went with as far as how big to make them except to allow for side to side movement of the motor while steering (which determined how wide they could be). When I was building them they looked big on the fab table, but on the boat they don't look as big, I kinda wish I made them a little longer than I did.

Starting a Tin Boats Club around here would be cool, just don't know how many guys around this area would be interested? Meet & Greet could get things started. I am game for either.

When you say livewell, are you talking for bait or fish? I don't use a permanent livewell system mounted on my boat, In my opinion they take up too much room for a Jon Boat, I use a cooler like the one in previous posts with either the oxygen system or the aeriated system as described. We sometimes use my rig to just go riding around / pleasure cruising so I dont need to haul a livewell cooler all the time, just when I am fishing, plus this cooler doesn't take up too much room on the boat. If you choose to make a onboard permanent system I would insulate it somehow, every little bit helps to keep your bait fresh.


----------



## huntinfool

P knew about the aerator system, I guess I just brain farted when I typed it. 
I do not fish live bait much if ever. Maybe some minnows for crappie and even then I put them in a minnow bucket. However I do not want to put the fish on a stringer, it is a pia when moving. Nor do I want to put them on ice as sometimes I only catch one or two and would just rather let them go. As for the carrying around the weight of the livewell, I will rig mins so I can empty it and keep it empty and not have whe weight of the water in it. I fish an occasional tourney so I need to keep fish alive. So I guess I need a livewell, not a baitwell. I am trying to keep my nose down. I have some weight in the rear, but not much in the front. Would the sponsons help?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Huntinfool, I see what ya mean by needing the live fish well, (like on bass masters when they wheel in the guys in the boat with their bass still flapping), on a serious note I understand what you mean by not wanting to retain just a few fish, when I just have a few I usually find someone fishing on the rocks or another boater who already has a few and give the fish to them. I don't fish tournaments so I just ice em' down. It should be easy to rig up a recirculating live well with either a thru hull pump or a thru hull fitting hosed to a pump then to the livewell with a discharge hose at whatever level you want the water to stay at. Or a tube type discharge that fits directly into the drain hole.

I believe the pontoons would help your boat greatly to keep the nose down and help with the floation where all the weight is, I fabbed my toons solidly, kinda like a box that way to mount them on the boat all you have to do is stitch weld them on, I've seen some that bolt on also, that might be an option too.


----------



## huntinfool

PB, do you have any idea on how much you might have in thos sponsons? I am seriouslyu considering some, but all the aluminum that I have is .085 and I do not think that I have enough to make them. Most of what I have left is small pieces. I am just trying to see if this is something I can afford.
I think I have decided that I am going to build a fiberglass livewell and install it in my seat. I think that I am just going to do a freshwater overflow system. I saw an aerator pump with two outlets. One to rum the live well and the other can be hooked up to a hose for a washdown pump! I think I might go this route.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Huntinfool, When you say how much do I have in the pontoons, do you mean $ wise or material? I'll answer both. When I was first considering making these I called around for aluminum prices, I found the best price at the time was Tripple SSS Steel and they quoted me around $300.00 for a 4' x 10' x 10ga. (1/8") thick sheet, whoa that is high so I didn't bite at first. I waited a couple of months later and called back this time the same sheet was around $180.00 (big difference), so I bought 3 sheets. Steel prices have skyrocketed lately, you have to watch what they get for material because it kinda fluctuates frequently kinda like gas prices. I have no idea how much that same piece of material is these days? As far as how much material I used on the toons, out of one 4' x 10' sheet, I used at least 4' x 6' of it on the toons alone, it might not look like it but it takes alot of material to make these.

Good luck on the livewell, let me know how it comes out.

Speaking of a washdown system, I am currently adding one to my rig now, I'll post pics as the project progress.

Take care_ Rod


----------



## huntinfool

Thanks for the info Rod. If I can find the material I think I want to build some.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

So, I decided to go with a fresh / saltwater washdown system. I bought a Flojet pump on E-Bay for a reasonable price and a self coiling hose. I had a thru-hull fitting for the saltwater supply. What I plan to do is "tee" into the pump inlet with another hose and valve that go to a fresh water tank. Reason I plan on going with saltwater and not all freshwater is because I didn't want to run a big fresh water tank because of the weight. I bought a 10 gallon tank on E-Bay also that I am going to mount under the center console. The saltwater will be used to spray fish blood, guts etc.., the fresh water will be used to rinse off with after being in the salty water or just cooling off with. Anyhow here's a few pics of this part of the project, I'll take more as I progress.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I was cutting grass today and got to looking at my 14'er and I thought to myself what am I going to do with this boat? Fixer up, sell it or just let it sit? I'll have to think about it. Anyhow I thought I'd snap a few pics and share with you guys my first Tin Boat build.

Like I said it's 14'-0" but its plenty wide. This boat started out by the curb near my brothers house so he calls me up and says a guy is throwing away a boat, do you want it? I'm like what kind of boat can be out by the trash, right? So I go by there and here is this wide jon boat full of leaves and beer cans, so I'm thinking hey there's some potential here. so I take it home and start to fix it up and it turns out to be a really cool little rig. I traded out a welding job for the 30 h.p. Evinrude with tiller, so basically the motor was a freebie also. Can't remember where the trailer came from? hum musta' been a freebie also? I dunno.

O.K. the first thing I did was add the front deck then the pontoons/sponsons whatever their called then I did the rails and the rear carrier for the generator. I added a side console because I wanted to convert it to a helm steering, but never got around to it. Then I painted the whole thing with the same paint I used on the "poormans boatright"

I used this boat probably for 8 years and it worked great, but moved on to bigger boats and now it just sits in the yard. I know the Evinrude still runs because I start it every now and then. It wouldn't take much to fix it up and it would be usable rig, I'm thinking if I keep it I probably will add an air motor on the back to flounder with,I can get a decent motor off craigslist for fairly cheap, the prop would be a little costly you can buy them from ArrowProp on line. With a new paint job this little boat would be jam up. What do ya'll think?


----------



## fender66

Looks like a great boat. Are the rails/cages removable? A new owner might not be interested in rails. Just a thought. 

Would make a cool air boat though. How wide is it?


----------



## Anonymous

Niiice ... that's a perfect little back water flounder giggin' boat !


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Fender, The rails are all welded. The boat is 4'-0" at the floor and 6'-0" at the top. We stand up while fishing this boat, it is very stable.

Robbie, yea it is a good little boat to flounder out of, I haven't done any gigging in quite a while. The more I think about it, I just might get it up and running again, it would be cool to go stab a few flatties.


----------



## Anonymous

Looks perfect with the width, rails, and light set up. 

It's also perfect, 'solo run' boat. 



Poormans Boatright said:


> Robbie, yea it is a good little boat to flounder out of, I haven't done any gigging in quite a while. The more I think about it, I just might get it up and running again, it would be cool to go stab a few flatties.


----------



## Flatbotm

Great build! I want to do a little tube work to my 1542. What size aluminum tube and what wall thickness did you use for all the stuff you built?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx, Flatbotm, I used 1" -.126 wall. Also, I use a mechanical Greenlee bender to bend it. I also have a JD2 Hydraulic bender, but dies are costly and I only have 2 sets of dies which are for tubing. The aluminum pipe has a bigger o.d. than tubing. I kinda cheated and bent some of the 1" pipe with the 1-1/4" tubing die, it works but its not really meant for it.

Keep us posted on the tube work you do.


----------



## Flatbotm

Thanks for the info. Before I started building this 1542 I was building jeeps and scouts. I have a jd2 model 32 full hydraulic bender. So I know what you mean about the dies. I have 1in, 1.5, and 1.75 dies right now. I was hoping my 1 in would work. I haven't bent any aluminum yet, lots of steel. What do you think about a permanent Bimini cage? This is one of the things I was thinking of building. .126 wall? I appreciate the help.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Flatbotm, You into 4x4's also? Me too, I've built my share of Jeeps, Toyotas and full size trucks. My current 4x4 is a 85 GMC on 39.5 Swamper's, you can see it in the background in some of the pics. The JD2 bender came in handy on some of these builds, I mostly used it on Harley frames though.

I'm not sure of what you mean about a permanent bimini cage, can you draw a diagram and post your idea? Could be an interesting concept.

.126 wall was what I was thinking it was just off the top of my head, could be .133 anyway just a little over 1/8" wall.

Let me know if I can help in any way.- Rod


----------



## Flatbotm

Thanks Rod. Nothing to extravagant about the permanent bimini. Just something kind of like your t-top boat shade but more similar to a standard bimini top. I would have a tube that came off the main tube that goes around the edge of the boat that looked like a roll bar or maybe layed back like a wake board tower. Just make it more permanent rather than a fold up and down deal. Then I could have some custom canvas made to stretch over it. I don't want to get too crazy because it could interfere with casting and I don't want to add too much weight on my little boat. Appreciate the help. lots of steel experience but still learning about aluminum fab. I have a millermatic 250 at work with a spoolgun I can use anytime and I have a Hobart 230 at home that I will add the spool gun to in the next few months. Here is the jeep that is mostly finished except paint. Its a rock crawler so no hurry on the paint.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Flatbotm, I'm with you on the bimini now, I kinda can vision what you want. How tall do you want to make it? Will it be used while standing? Your right you need to take in consideration casting room. Sounds like you have alot of the same equipment as I do.

Cool Jeep, here's a pic of my GMC


----------



## Flatbotm

That is one big and bad GMC! I know alot about building off road rigs but as far as boat building I'm a newbie. The Bimini bar would definitely have to be tall enough to walk under. I just hate to spend $300 on a Bimini when $300 would pay for alot of tube to build some other stuff. With all the straps and stuff on a Bimini I know I could build something easier to fish around. Alot of my fishing will be down in Oklahoma I've got a place down there where all my family is. I know it's hot as hell so shade is a must. Thanks again for the help. 
Selby


----------



## Poormans Boatright

O.K., I got back to work on the boat today and started to install the freshwater wash down system. I bought a 10 gallon water tank on E-Bay for a reasonable price, then I went to the local Lowe's and bought all the plumbing hardware ( not so cheap). I decided to mount the water tank underneath the center console and run the hoses below the deck to the pump. It took me a while to decide where to store the self coiling hose, so I thought how about installing a small deck hatch and keep the hose below deck out of harms way. Yea, this looks like it will work out fine, when I am ready to rinse off, I just simply open the hatch pull out the hose and have fresh water at my disposable. I initially wanted to use salt and fresh water system but decided a 10 gallon reserve of fresh clean water was plenty for 1 day of fishing. Here's how it is coming out so far.


----------



## Anonymous

It's the neverending build !  

I definitely do think you've pretty much got everything covered. 

Have you ever gotten the while rig + gear weighed?
Just curious as to how much weight has been added.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Ha! Yea Robbie it seems like this has been the never ending build, but actually I think I about done, it's time to move on to another project.

As far as weighing it, no I have not had it weighed, I'm kinda curious as to how much it weighs also, I know it's gained some pounds with all the stuff I have added but I can tell you it does not effect performance.

Now here's what I've done this weekend, I finished the water wash down system and I made some seat covers for the bench's. I used a plywood bottom and some closed cell foam with water proof camo material to cover the seats with.


----------



## Anonymous

"it's time to move on to another project."

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Robbie, I have my hands full when it comes to projects around here, I think I going to start on my 1978 CB 750 Chopper build next, I like motorcycles also not just boats. Look at my new post "Future Jon Boat Projects" and see these 2 boats I have for future project.

On another note, I went fishing Friday morning however the fish did not cooperate as all I caught was small sharks and 1 big nasty drum, but it was fun to wet a line anyway.


----------



## benjineer

You don't eat those "big nasty drum"? The small ones aren't bad.


----------



## Anonymous

Busy - busy, I see.
If I was back in a house, i'd probably have a project of some sorts myself. 



Poormans Boatright said:


> Robbie, I have my hands full when it comes to projects around here, I think I going to start on my 1978 CB 750 Chopper build next, I like motorcycles also not just boats. Look at my new post "Future Jon Boat Projects" and see these 2 boats I have for future project.


----------



## Anonymous

I will never pass up a slot drum. 
That said, over 30" they tend to have too many worms. 



benjineer said:


> You don't eat those "big nasty drum"? The small ones aren't bad.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Robbie, I not much on eating these black drum and you're right they tend to be full of worms. I like reds (which are part of the drum family),especially grilled on the "half shell", yummy. I should be fishing this a.m. as the wind is dead calm, the jetties are probably red hot right now. I'm gonna give it a shot this Friday and maybe I can get into some trout this time. I'll post pics of the catch later that day.


----------



## Scott from NJ

Amazing job! =D> =D>


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx, Scott , I'm glad you like the build. I will be adding a fish cleaning/fillet table soon with step by step pics of the install, if anybody is interested. Stay tuned._Rod


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I wanted to add a small table for cleaning fish and or other needs such as placing my small gas grill on. Magma sells a nice unit with a locking mechanism but its not cheap, around $ 100.00, kinda high for a fillet table. I use one of their largest tables on my 24' Wellcraft offshore boat. I figure I'd make my own table out of materials I have laying around the shop. I planned on posting step by step pics of this build for those folks who do not have the know how on metal fabricating, thinking maybe this would help. Here's how its going so far. I bought a poly cutting board at Walmart for around $10.00, It was just about the right size I wanted to use, just big enough for my gas grill to sit on but not too big to take up a lot of room. Follow along as this build takes place, I will update later this weekend._ Rod


----------



## Flatbotm

Looks good Rod. Is that particular style of stand off available for all plasmas. I have drag tips and gouge tips for my miller but I would like that style so I could use a ruler instead of a piece of square stock or angle iron as my guide. 
Thanks
Selby


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Flatbotm, not sure which model plasma you have but you might can try this one.
https://store.weldersource.com/132658.html


----------



## Flatbotm

I've got the spectrum 625. That one doesn't say models but it says it's for miller so I'll give it a try. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Alright, back to the fillet table, It's been awfully hot here in Texas so I haven't been overly motivated to get back in the shop and work. Here's what been done on the little table the last few days. I should be finished with it on the next update, I am waiting on some more of the Alweld o.d. paint to come in also. Here I finished welding the table up and cleaned it up, I ground down the corners because I wanted a smooth contour radius, I had some left over fittings from a tower project and thought, Hey I could use one of these for the mounting point. I want the table to be able to tilt slightly when being used to cut fish to allow blood to drain overboard, but I wanted it to be flat when I put my grill on it. Since it was already prefabbed I had to mill some 1/2" aluminum flat bar down to fit within the ears. I then tig welded the mount to the bottom of the table. This should work just fine, I think.


----------



## BearwoodBoats

Hey, Great looking Boat
Only one thing missing 50 Cal Browning Machine Gun.
God, Guns, Guts (Keep) America Free
Later


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Ha, Ha, Thanx Bearwood, I am glad you like my boat. I really appreciate a nice compliment.

I have been working a 7-12 work schedule the last few weeks and haven't been able to finish the cleaning table. I have this weekend off so maybe I'll get er done. Gonna try to get in some surf fishing also. Look for an update this weekend.-Rod


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Got to get in some fishing this past weekend. We had our first cold front last week which should start off the flounder run, I decided to try to go after some flatfish. Well, I thought the flounder would have been on the move, but that wasn't the case as I only wound up with 2 flatfish. I will get better as the weather gets colder, I'll get em then. Here's some pics of the trip.


----------



## richg99

Well done. I just stumbled on this thread. Great job on the boat. Nothing wrong with a couple of flounder. Hope to see you in West bay one of these days. Rich


----------



## aeviaanah

Great mod here man! Just flipped through all the pages and I am impressed. Did you make the jack plate? If you get a minute will you snap a few more pictures of it? Possibly explain a bit more about it. I am a metal fabricator myself and am lookin to make on soon.... Take care! Ill be back!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx for the compliment Rich, and yes you might find me out in West Bay/Jones Lake area. If you recognize the boat give me a shout.

Also thanks, aeviaanah for your compliments. As far as the jackplate goes, no I did not make it, it is actually a power lift. I bought it from a guy for (I think $75.00) it had a burnt up motor, so right now it is not working. I bought a small mercruiser trim pump that I plan on mounting in the boat and run hydraulic lines to it. I can take detailed pics if you want, just let me know.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice project and pretty flatties =D>


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx for the compliment fool4fish.

We had another cold front blow through Thursday, so me & a friend decided to see if the flounder are turning on. Turned out to be a good trip, we ended up with 5 keeper flounder and 3 specks. We must have caught at least 15 flounder but most were undersized, also we caught around a dozen specks but again under the 15" minimum. I caught 1 undersized red also 19" a little shy of the 20" minimum. With November coming on the bigger females will start to move out and we should see larger fish, but ordinances only allow 2 fish per angler during November. Here are Fridays pics.


----------



## richg99

Good going. I love the way flatties fight. Rich

p.s. do you do any side aluminum welding? I have a broken skeg I need fixed. RG


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Rich, yes I do welding on the side, I can fix the skeg. Send me a note to my message box and I will give you my cell#.


----------



## BOB350RX

i have read this entire build before but i still find myself going back and looking at it, nice flounder i wouldnt know what to do with one if a had one, dont get much salt water in ohio....lol nice going man!!!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

What no flounder in Ohio Bob350rx? Sounds like ya need to take a trip to the coast sometime. Thank you for the compliment, I'm glad you find my build interesting. _Rod


----------



## vahunter

That's one, downright, awesome rig! And heck of a nice job on the fab work!!! Love it!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thank you vahunter, I appreciate your kind words. I've been a welder/fabricator for 20+ years, so this kind of work comes rather naturally for me not to mention it helps to have a shop with all the right equipment to do the job.

If any of you guys are from the Houston/Galveston area I'd be happy to help with any fabrication needs for your rigs. Just ask._Rod

Also, I never did finish my onboard/portable cleaning table as I took time off to flounder fish. I will get to it soon and post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I wanted to go fishing this past Friday but the winds are really blowing here on Galveston Bay making it impossible to use the boat. So I decided to go Galveston Yacht Basin and fish off of my nephew's boat, a 42' Bertram, he turned the boat around in his slip where we could fish off the back. This was the ticket. The yacht basin is starting to turn on with flounder. 

I only took with me 1 dozen mullet for bait as this usually works good for flounder. I used flounder pounders and norton sand eels also. There were really big sand trout working the sand eels, I have yet to catch sand trout feeding as aggressive as these fish were this weekend. My wife showed up later that day and I put a piece of cut bait on a rod for her, she caught a sandy and I set my curado on a castaway rod against the transom of the boat with the lure dangling about 4 feet below the water line then all of a sudden something hits the suspended lure as I watched in disbelief my rod/reel go over the side. I tried to cast in the direction of where it went over several times but no avail, then I thought this is a offshore cruiser there's gotta be some big tackle on here. Sure enough he had some big trolling lures so I took a huge treble hook off one and with a heavy sinker I tied it on my Garcia and it only took about 4 casts and I snagged my line or a line. I start pulling on the line and sure enough here comes my curado from the depts, then I start reeling it in and it has the sand trout on it that took it over. Oh we laughed so hard after that, my sides still ache.

While I only retained one flounder that day, I released 1 and lost 2 nice ones and kept 9 nice sandys also. I went back Sat. and we retained around 6 that day but I forgot the camera. Thinking bout going back Wed. Here's the days pics.


----------



## richg99

NIce, well done.

Must be nice to have a yacht to fish off when the wind blows. I was blown all over last week twice near the 2004 bridge above chocolate bay. One little rat red is all I had to show for it, too.
Rich


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Yea Rich, this boat is fabulous. We go offshore on it, but it can get quite expensive at times, depending on how far you go out. The 2 diesels can burn a lot of fuel. I went back to the boat Wednesday and threw soft plastics, the flounder action slowed a bit as I only seen 4 other fish caught. The sand trout action even slowed down, we only ended up with about 13 sandys. Here is part Wednesdays take, my friend was still reeling them in as I was cleaning them getting ready to go home for the day.

The nice thing about these trips to the parked boat is that it costs me nothing to do. I paid for my beer n ice and that was it.


----------



## richg99

re cost...yea, I understand. However, if you ever need "crew" that will pay their share of the fuel, though...I might be tempted. 

I am not in the Houston area during the summer months, though. Rich


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

That is a killer build Rod! Your work is very professional and the mod is well planned.
Does the Starboard sponson cover the HIN. Local law enforcement go crazy down here
if they can't verify the registration. I wanted to put sponsons on the back of my build
since we are in shallow water doing wade fishing and will be getting in and out the boat.
a lot. Great fish story about the Curado too, keep the pics coming.....Jerry


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Hey yea Rich, It does take a crew to pitch in and fund one of these trips. All of the trips we have been taking are in the summer months. Where do you go during the Texas summer?

Thank you for the compliment Jerry, coming from you that means a lot to me as you are quite the builder yourself. I have been keeping up with your build from the very first post. You've done a very professional job with your build, a lot of individually in taste. That's what makes this a great site, seeing everyone's different tastes and ideas. Your patience and planning have definitely paid off and it shows in your build. As far as covering the hull ID #'s, the float pod is just below the tag about 1/2" and it remained in its stock location. Are the id #'s on your boat stamped permanently to the transom? or is there a riveted tag? If there is a tag I don't think the lawman would say too much if you simply drilled out the rivets and relocated the tag higher up the transom. That is if the pod will cover the #'s up. Yes, you are right they are great for entering/exiting the boat, definitely safer also.

Ha, the Curado story, yea I got lucky on that one. Funny thing happened on Wednesday's trip, there was a boat with 5 anglers in it fishing along the bulkhead at the Yacht Basin (right in my casting area of course) when the same thing happened to one of their rigs unfortunately for that guy he wasn't able to retrieve his after several attempts.


----------



## richg99

I head up to Fox Lake, IL and fish Southern Wisconsin for bass; muskies and northern pike. 

Weather can be in the 70's when we are in the 90's here in Hot hot Hot Houston. Not that cool last summer, though. 

regards, rich


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Thanks Don, It is a riveted tag that could probably be relocated without too much grief.
I'll have to move some stuff around, but those sponsons would workout great. Safe Boating...Jerry


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Rich, I see why you leave the blazing Texas summers now.

Over the Thanksgiving Holiday I was finally able to finish my fish cleaning table for the boat. I turned out pretty cool, I thought. It also gives me a place to set my grill on when we want to take a break and grill up some hot lunch. Whats also neat about it is that it is not permanently mounted so I don't have to take it with me all the time if I don't want to. Here's the pics.

Next mod for the never ending project will be fabricating a push pole and welding holding tabs to carry it on the boat.


----------



## richg99

You are an artist, not a welder. r


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx for the compliment Rich.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Happy New Year All

Now that the holidays are over I can get back in the shop and get back to work on projects. I planned on starting a push pole for the boat but I got side tracked into working on a bbq pit. I know this is not a section for "other" type's of projects but I didn't think anybody would mind if I shared some pics. Sorry if I am breaking any rules.

I built this pit over 11 years ago, the guy I built it for is a hunter and fisherman. He wanted a sportsman's theme for his pit. Well his ex wife calls me up a says she wants his pit outa there and would I doctor it up so she can put on super bowl squares. I kinda felt funny about getting "his" pit, but agreed to do the work for her. Here's how it came out.

Next post will be my push pole addition.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Super cool makes me hungry


----------



## Ride_Klein

Boat and BBQ Smoker both look great. I used to spend most weekends down on Texas City Dike. What a great boat to enjoy the bay.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanks Fool4fish & Ride_Klein. Hey Ride, do you still come to Dike? They got it fixed up real nice since Ike.

This past weekend I got around to building a push pole for the boat. I realize most of you don't use a push pole or maybe wondering what one is and what do you do with it. Down here we use them to push the boat in the shallows, some guys use them while sight fishing where as you can literally see the fish and instead of a trolling motor you push yourself toward them. Comes in handy for tailing Reds within sight. I know you Florida guys use them.

They can come in handy also if you run aground or just checking water depth and bottom conditions ie. mud or shell bottom.

This pole was given to me by a friend who used to work on crew boats, they used them as grappling hooks for mooring lines. Originally it had a point and a barb, what I did was take some 1/4" aluminum plate and made a web foot and welded it to the end of the pointed end. I left the barb on thinking it might come in handy to grab a dock or something. The pole is 15' long (kinda long to hang off the side of the boat) so I decided to cut it in half and make it a 2 piece which would be easier to store on the boat. Here's what I did, after cutting the pole in half I took a 1 " threaded coupling and welded it to end. I then threaded a 12" piece of aluminum pipe and slid it into the pole and riveted it to it. Now you can just screw the two together an you have a full length pole.

My next thing to do is makes some mounts to store the two sections on the boat, I figure I can make some tabs and weld them to the rails to store the pieces. Here's the pics.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Haven't been to the Dike in a long time. I live up in the DFW area now and don't get down to the coast as much as I'd like. 

Boat is looking good. That push pole will be your best friend in the flats. My grandfather taught me how to fish down in baffin bay a long time ago. He used an old cane pole to poke the bottom for the rock piles. He'd find one, then drift back about 50' and we'd catch 'em like it was going out of style. Glad to see people still know how to use the pole that way. Electronics are nice, but there are simpler ways that work just as well. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Ride, I see why you don't come to the Dike, Dallas is a good drive. If you ever plan on coming look me up.

O.K. I got the push pole mounted on the boat this weekend. While I was at it I mounted a rod rack on the boat to store my rods in. It should come in real handy tucking my rods out of harms way. Here's the pics.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I don't know about some of you guy's, but I am tired of leaves getting sucked into my bilge pump and clogging it up. I have to admit my boat does have a small leak (where I don't know) Before I started this build I filled it up with water and located all the leaking rivets, then welded them up. Well anyway new ones must have developed and it does leak, no big deal to me, I just turn on the bilge pump whenever I am running so all the water runs to the back of the boat. No problem right? Well no sooner than the pump starts to work leaves get sucked to the pump and no more workie. Here's what I did to fix this problem. First I made some side panels to cover the small gaps where the plywood floor meets the side supporting ribs. I cut the plywood fairly tight but there was still small gaps between the inside of the hull and the edge of the floor. This was just the ribs towards the front, the bigger ones near the middle were tight. Leaves were finding there way through the gaps and making there way to the pump under neath the floor. I used stainless screws to fasten the panels to the support ribs and thus covering the gaps plus making the inside of the boat a lot cleaner looking.

In the back I cut some stainless plate to fasten the bilge pump in and made a stainless screen to fully enclose the pump in and tig welded the screen to the thin plate. Now if any leaves get in they can't clog the pump. Problem solved, here's the pics.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Great work once again. Has me itching for a warm summer night with some lights pointed at the channel.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx Ride, yea I know what you mean about those warm nights under the lights.
I am so ready to go wet a line. Though the weather on the Gulf Coast is not all that bad right now, fishing isn't all that great. Warmer weather isn't too far away, I'll get em then. I am gonna do a post on anodes in the boathouse section, check it out, I am looking forward to everyone's input.


----------



## SNOOKED OUT

Thats pretty sick I like what you've done.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx Snooked, glad you like my build. This weekend I plan on mounting a bow mount trolling motor to the boat. I plan on extending the shaft to allow the tiller control to be above the top rail. We'll see what I come up with. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I added a trolling motor to the boat that I had to lengthen to clear the lights on the bottom rail of the front casting platform. I posted the trolling motor shaft modification in the boat house section:https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24319


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Proudly displaying my new "Tin Boats" sticker, Thanx again Jim.


----------



## bigwave

Very nice, I can't wait to slap a tinboat's sticker on my boat. Great job. =D>


----------



## ChitownBasser

Sorry, I know its been posted on here before, but where can I get on of those stickers too? I would love to slap one on my boat. This site has helped me so much.


----------



## Brine

ChitownBasser said:


> Sorry, I know its been posted on here before, but where can I get on of those stickers too? I would love to slap one on my boat. This site has helped me so much.



Send Jim a PM

The boat looks great PB. That's the longest TM shaft I've ever seen :shock: =D>


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Why the excessive railing?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Why do you think it is excessive?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Poormans Boatright said:


> Why do you think it is excessive?



It may not be for what you need it for. But just looking at the picks, it looks cumbersome and in the way to me. I thought maybe you guide bowfishing trips and wanted extra safety. Not knocking, just trying to understand it. Boat has some really awesome features.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Rails do not get in the way nor hamper my fishing in anyway. As you guesed they are to keep people in and not overboard. This boat is used in Galveston Bay, where sometimes the water can get rough for a jon boat. With the raised deck, I wanted to feel a little more secure than not having nothing at all. It works for me.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Makes perfect sense! That is some impressive design and fab work.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Ordered me a cover for the boat from Eagle Carports, I am very pleased with it and the price was right, it was right around $900.00 delivered and installed. Initially I was gonna park the Jon under it but then I thought I'd better park the more expensive Wellcraft under it for now. I plan on ordering another one soon for my Jon, but for now this heavy tarp will do.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Well, me and my wife were going to take the boat out this past Friday, but I got no further than the end drive way and my axle broke almost completely in half. I knew the axle was rusty, but I had no idea it was this bad. Luckily it happened in the driveway and not on the highway cause this could have got real ugly. The reason I am showing this is to remind all of you to check your trailer axles, bearings, springs and tires so no one has a bad experience on the road, I was real fortunate. I'm thinking about replacing the axle with a stainless one when I find time to repair the trailer, I think I have some 2" stainless pipe in the shop I can build one from. If I decide to go this route I'll be sure to take pics in case someone is interested in building their own axle, I don't know if this has been covered on this forum or not.


----------



## earl60446

Wow, that is a lot of rust. Looks like the whole suspension is ready to be replaced. Damn saltwater, gotta pay to catch all that variety and size of fish.
Tim


----------



## fool4fish1226

Dang you and I must have the same luck, My axle broke when I was taking the boat out for her maiden voyage. I was only about 100 yards from the house and was able to get it back without to much hassle. The axle was the only thing I didn't replace while working on the trailer. #-o


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Yea, Earl I bought this trailer second hand and never really looked underneath real close, I'm gonna replace the whole suspension.

Fool, guess we both got lucky we were not on the highway when the axle broke. 

I dug around the shop and found a piece of 2" stainless pipe, I'm gonna go ahead and make me a axle from it. I'm also going to replace the springs and all hardware.


----------



## Gators5220

Wow you were so fortunate, thank your luck for that...like you said it coulda got nasty if this happened on the highway or road...Nice build sir... =D> Do you take this boat offshore as well or no?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Yea, Gators very lucky. Thanx for the compliment, and no I dont take this boat offshore. Sometimes out into Galveston Bay. I have a bigger boat for that.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Been a while, but I got my broken axle fixed and now I'm ready to get back on the water. I posted the axle build in the trailer section if anyone is interested in building their own:https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=26071

Took the wife and dogs for a boat ride Saturday, but I plan on getting in on some fishing now that the trailer is fixed.


----------



## Brine

I must admit, it took me a while to find the TinBoats sticker. :LOL2: 

Glad to hear the trailer is fixed, and thanks for sharing the pics. What body of water is that?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Ha,Ha, Brine the sticker stands out big! Are ya partially blind? lol! The body of water is Galveston Bay shot from the Texas City Dike.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Been a while since my last post. I had to replace my carpeted bunks and all bunk hardware recently as the mounting brackets and bolts were rusty. I bought all new galvanized u-bolts and bunk brackets along with 16'-0" treated 2x4's. I didn't want to go back with carpet so as to avoid corrosion on the bottom of the hull. I searched around for the trailer glide sticks, yea they are a neat item, but to cover 32'-0" of trailer bunk it can get expensive. I knew there had to be a cheaper alternative so I searched around, thinkin some kind of heavy plastic strips would do just as good. I stopped into my local Lowe's and in the lumber section I found these pvc boards. https://www.lowes.com/pd_238344-998...96&Ntt=pvc+lumber&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo= Hey, these would work perfect and the price was right. So I bought 2 12'-0" boards and one 8'-0" board for less than $60.00. All I did was drill the pvc boards and then counter sunk and small hole on the top so the stainless screws would not stick out past the top of the board and scratch the bottom of the boat. I know what you might be thinking, how durable are they? I had a small piece of scrap left over so to test how strong the material is, I beat it with a big hammer to see what it would take, beating it on a flat surface such as my vise the material only dented in, only after several blows did the material break apart. That being said it is my belief that this material is plenty strong for any Jon boat. I have launched my boat several times and the material seems to be holding up well. Only time will tell how well they hold up. Here's some updated pics.


----------



## Zum

Looks good,I bet she slides off real easy now.
Is that PVC board hollow ish or porice or is it solid?


----------



## Ictalurus

Zum said:


> Looks good,I bet she slides off real easy now.
> Is that PVC board hollow ish or porice or is it solid?



I'm also interested in hearing how unloading goes. Looking for something that will let my boat just slide off in shallower ramp situations.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Zum: The material is solid all the way through.

Ictalurus: It was not my intent to have the pvc on the bunks to aid in unloading the boat, I wanted a barrier between the carpet or bare treated lumber against the bottom of the hull. As you can probably tell this boat is heavier than most aluminum boats. The first time I launched it with the pvc boards on, I let some slack out of the winch strap but kept it connected to the boat, the ramps where I usually launch at aren't very steep, but I wasn't sure if the boat would take off and fall off the trailer on the incline of the ramp. On one particular ramp it was no problem, another that was a little steeper it wasn't till the boat was actually floating a bit before it took off, it was o.k. then because I was already in the water. Does this make sense? When I had the carpet, the boat would stay on the trailer until the trailer was fully submerged then just simply float off, with the pvc boards I'll continue to keep the strap on till I'm a bit in the water it's not that big of a deal to undo it then. Sure beats looking like a fool if it slides right off the trailer. I guess, to answer your question, yes the pvc boards will let your boat slide off easier, but be careful.


----------



## Rock Crusher

I will have to say this is my favorite build on the site. What a great boat!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Rock Crusher: I am glad you like my boat, thanx for the compliment. This boat truly works well for the type of fishing I do, I get a lot of pleasure from it. Thanx again.


----------



## Flat Bottom

Beautiful work man, Nice to see another person on here using the 100 series spool gun. How are those flotation pods treating you? did you have an oportunity to do a before and after senario? just wondering what you may have found. I have a 21 ft in progress build in my sig. Havn't done near the quality of fab work that you did but I really apperciate the work you have done. It looks just awesome!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Flat Bottom: Thanx for the compliment. The float pods work great, I really like the way the boat handles. I did not get to run the boat without the pods as I installed them from the get go when I bought it from my buddys dad. So I cant do a comparison as to with and without. My main concern was to get extra flotation to hold the weight of the 80hp Merc.

Your rig has come along nicely also, keep up the good work.

Thanx again.


----------



## Zum

I found (I think) the same type pvc board you used seriously thinking of trying that instead of what I was thinking.I should just go with what you said already but just checking to see that your still happy...it's wearing good;seamed alittle "light"/weigh?Was there a smooth side to yours,the peice I seen had like a ruff side just wondering how much it will scratch.I can only buy it 18' lengths,$43 up here,think the brand was Koma.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Zum: I haven't used the boat since the last post. So I havent put the pvc strips through any more abuse to see how well they hold up. I really dont think there will be a problem with them, as I stated in a earlier post, if my boat doesn't wear them out I don't think most of the ones here would, as my is probably heavier than most.
As long as you use a 2x4 underneath the pvc I believe it should be plenty strong. All they are really doing is holding the dead weight of the boat on top of them, with very little of it actually being dragged on, I mean no one is going to drag the whole weight of the boat on them anyway, most boats will float all the way up to the winch post on the trailer when loading. This is just my opinion and only time will tell on how durable they are, I will keep tabs on how the hold up and let everyone know. I use my boat quite often so I will be putting them to the test.

In answer to your 2nd question, yes there was a rough or "wood grain" side, remember these were intended to be used on a house or shed and simulate wood. I put the smooth side up. I dont know the brand name but there is a link in my previous post to the Lowes site where they are.

Let me know how it goes and good luck.


----------



## Ictalurus

Poormans Boatright said:


> I guess, to answer your question, yes the pvc boards will let your boat slide off easier, but be careful.



PMBR, thanks for the reply. I may check this out, I have the bunk slick sticks, four on each 5' bunk, but would like something a little slicker. I always keep my strap on until the boat is pushed into the water. I'd like to find something that will let me undo the strap and let the boat slide right off, keeping me from pushing the boat off the trailer. I thought that may work better than extending the trailer tongue or getting longer boards and moving the boat further back. My truck is 2 wheel drive and I will not put the rear wheels in the water. Ramps are concrete, but algae below the waterline can be a bear! Saw a guy spinnin' and spinnin' to get out one time, I could tell by the look on his face that the pucker factor was nearing 10! Thanks again.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Ictalurus: I don't why you should have to push the boat off the trailer? Are the ramps poorly designed where you launch? Heres what I do, when I get ready to enter the water I tie a length of rope to the front of the boat and the other end to my tow vehicles bumper. As I enter the water I mearley apply the brakes firm and the jolt of stopping the trailer the boat continues with momentum and floats off the trailer. I can then control the boat with the rope and tie it off to the pier. This way I can launch it by myself, but it helps to have a second person along. Also, I rarely have to put my rear tires into the water, only on a real low tide.


----------



## Zum

Some of the "ramps" I put in at theres 15' of water infront of my truck.
I fish out of the way lakes,not to many real ramps,lots of sled roads and "spots" to put a boat in.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Zum: Now I understand why you need something "slick" to get your boat off, those off the beaten path "ramps" can be challenging. O.K. back to the idea of the pvc boards, I think you would benefit from them. If you decide to go this route, let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## joseph101088

great build. its not often that i read twelve pages of a thread but your boat and skills are amazing. i have a sheet metal background (no where near the skills you have) and have some great ideas for my next project. (hopfully a 1448) but for now i am in a 12 ft sears


----------



## Brine

Good deal on the PVC bunks. I hope it works for you. Loading my boat is much more of a challenge than launching it as I'm under electric only power. The boat doesn't have the power to load up onto the bow stop with most of the ramps I use, and my bunks are mounted directly to the trailer crossmembers...... meaning I've lowered the bunks a few inches from what was stock on the trailer to aid in the process. Even with steelflex on the bottom, the boat takes a decent amount of torque on the winch for approximately 18 inches or so to get it seated correctly against the bow stop. The pvc may be a solution one day. I've read it's not a good idea to use it on riveted hulls, but that was for the shorter strips.

Does the boat stay put when you load it on the trailer, or have you noticed a tendancy for it to want to slide back off?


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Joseph: Thank you for the compliment. Did you really read all 12 pages? lol ,I figured you would have got bored 1/2 way thru.

Brine:The boat appears to stay put on the trailer. I know what you mean by slicks on riveted hull, which is why my bunks are 16' long. nothing for the rivets to hang up on.


----------



## Ictalurus

Poormans Boatright said:


> Ictalurus: I don't why you should have to push the boat off the trailer? Are the ramps poorly designed where you launch? Heres what I do, when I get ready to enter the water I tie a length of rope to the front of the boat and the other end to my tow vehicles bumper. As I enter the water I mearley apply the brakes firm and the jolt of stopping the trailer the boat continues with momentum and floats off the trailer. I can then control the boat with the rope and tie it off to the pier. This way I can launch it by myself, but it helps to have a second person along. Also, I rarely have to put my rear tires into the water, only on a real low tide.



Don't really have to push it off the trailer, rather, just some hard nudging for a few feet. Some of the ramps don't have the steepest incline and when water is low it's hard to get enough water under the boat to "float" it off the trailer without submerging my truck. I'm also with Brine on the loading issue, thought the PVC would also reduce hull stress from winching.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Ictalurus: I see you and Brines issue now, I was thinking yall were launching at a good concrete ramp (like I use). I think you would benefit with the pvc. If you go this route, let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## joseph101088

I work nights in the military and don't do anything till 6am usually so I have a lot of free time. And its a good read if you like Modding boats


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Joseph, what branch of the military are you in?


----------



## joseph101088

i am a member of the air force. which so kindly placed me (a guy who loves to catfish)next to two rivers that are miles wide. Also they have taught me how to work with sheet metal, and paint.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Joseph: I salute you and every other servicemen and women, especially on todays anniversary of 9/11. It is because of all of yalls sacrifices that we as americans have the freedoms that we do. Thank you for what you do.
P.S. I think that it is great they have taught you how to work with sheetmetal and paint, soak up all the knowledge and experience you can get while you are serving. Good luck_Rod


----------



## joseph101088

your welcome and thank you for such a great thread. its amazing i am trying to incorporate some of it into plans for when i get my bigger jon.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Got to go fishing Friday, weather was beautiful. While I was targeting flounder, we didn't catch any. But we did end with some nice reds and some croakers. Fished near the concrete ship SS Selma, its a wrecked ship made from concrete, holds good fish. I am eagerly awaiting on the up coming flounder run should catch some nice flatfish.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Cool shots of the wreck and nice fish to......... :beer:


----------



## Xpress_442

Wow followed this thread all the way from start to finish. I wish I had the means and the time to do something like that with mine. Great work and thank you for your military service.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Fool: Yea those shots of the Selma came out nice, the originals are really good, big and clear. Here's a link about her https://www.crystalbeach.com/selma.htm

Xpress, thanks for the compliment. You must have missed something on this thread though, I am not in the military, I was thanking Joseph for his service.


----------



## Xpress_442

Oh lol I misread the post sorry. Really nice work on the boat though I don't have access to the equipment needed to do that kind of work unfortunately


----------



## ste6168

This build is unreal!!! Nice work man, would you like to come do mine???


----------



## Poormans Boatright

ste6168: Thanks for the compliment. I can't come to you, but you can bring your boat to me to have work done!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Got a little flounder fishing in while I was off from work. Now I'm stuck back at work while everyones getting their 5 per day limits. Here's a few pics.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Took off from work a little early Sunday to go get in on some flatfish, heres what I wound up with. Cold front blew in last night should trigger a good run on flounder this week, I'll get to go back on friday and see if I can get some more.


----------



## Gators5220

Killin those flatfish! Makes me hungry just lookin at em.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Gators: Yea, been doin fairly well since the run started. Wish I would have saved some of my vacation time here at work so I could have done more flounder fishing. Were gonna stuff a bunch of em this Christmas Eve and serve them instead of the traditional turkey n fixins. Think I'll fry a few too. yummy......


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Been rainy n cold here on the Gulf and I'm on vacation from work (figures). Gettin' no fishing in as all the water is blown completely out of the bay. So I thought what can I do with my time off, I know , I can repair some of my rods that are sittin around here needin attention. I made this little stand outa 1x4 pine and felt, I used it to roll my rods on to replace the guides on my poles, it helps when wrapping the thread on. Worked out o.k., but cant compare to a motorized unit. But hey I'm no rod builder, I just wanted to replace a few broken guides. I fixed two rods yesterday.


----------



## Country Dave

Very cool, good idea.


----------



## JMichael

They say the mother of invention is necessity. Nice simple jig to hold the rods. Is that a wok you're cooking that fish in? I've never had flounder but it must be good the way so many people talk about it.


----------



## DOA_CatDaddy

WOW!!!! You have some AMAZING skills bro!!! This is one BAD A$$ build! Sure wish I lived closer...would love to get you to help me with mine I am getting ready to start soon! Also glad to see someone else here who likes tin boats and steel horses! :beer: 

AMAZING JOB on your Fishing Machine!!! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx CatDaddy, pm sent on your question about paint. Also what kinda bike do ya ride? I got a coupla Harley's myself.


----------



## DOA_CatDaddy

Thanks for the paint number PB...haven't had any luck cross referencing them with the S/W site yet but may have to go to the actual store and get them to contact headquarters or something as that may just be a number specifically for Alweld Boats.

Right now I have a 2008 HD FLHX Street Glide pushing about 115 hp/112 lbs torque but am still pretty disappointed in it as I SPECIFICALLY told my engine builder I wanted to be around 116 cu in and 130-135 hp/130 ft lbs. ESPECIALLY with the $$$ I have in that engine!!! Love my HOT ROD Harleys and I guess outta all of em I have had and built my VERY FAV is still my 92 FXSTC Custom cuz I did EVERYTHING to it except the paintwork but these new ones are WAY TOO FAR OUT THERE for me!!! Never thought you would tune a Harley with a laptop!!! ](*,) :LMFAO:


----------



## Poormans Boatright

CatDaddy, any luck on the paint? When I was trying to look it up online, I didn't have much luck either. When I called S.W., they found it. Good Luck.

My bikes are: 1978 S.O.H.C. Honda chopper with Amen plunger frame and girder front end, 1983 Ironhead Harley, 1985 FXR, 1994 Sporty 883, 2004 A.I.H. Texas Chopper, 2004 Harley Roadglide.

JMichael, yes it is a wok of sorts, just a dished pan, some people use plow discs. Also the taste of flounder cannot be compared to any other fish in my opinion.


----------



## JMichael

Poormans Boatright said:


> JMichael, yes it is a wok of sorts, just a dished pan, *some people use plow discs.* Also the taste of flounder cannot be compared to any other fish in my opinion.


Interesting idea and there's not shortage of those around here. Might have to try that out. And if I'm ever near the coast again I'll have to try to get some fresh flounder. In the meantime, I'll have to see if I can find some frozen locally I guess just to see what it's like.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Hello, all, been a while since I posted on the site. I haven't been using my rig lately because I have been fishing offshore every weekend in june, red snapper season is over now in the Gulf of Mexico, so its time to do some inshore fishing. I launched the boat this past Friday to take the wife and dogs on a little ride. I wanted to see how the motor was gonna run since I haven't used it in a while. Lucky for me it ran just fine, my tilt n trim quit working though, I'll have to look into that matter and figure out whats going on with it. Anyhow I snapped a few pics of the boat in the water while we were chillin out. I also included some snapper pics of 1 of our trips. Got some new lights I'm gonna mount on the boat, I'll post on them later.


----------



## Gators5220

Nice snapper trip, looks like your all dailed in on them as well!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I think the Navy Seals got a boat like that! Needs a twin .50 on the front!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Gators, yea we got into the snapper good on that trip. We made 5 trips out in June, every weekend. Some 3 day trips some 2 days.

RiverBottom, ya think with a .50 cal. on the front I could keep potlickers outta my fishin' spot? Ha!


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey good to hear from you PB,

Nice snappers and that who is the perfect size for the smoker…………………………………….. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Poormans Boatright

What's been up guys? Been a while since I posted on Tin Boats, I still been looking at all of the builds on here, just hadn't had much to write about. My rig is still hanging n there, I changed some things on it, but not much. I decided to do something with my 14 ft boat (mentioned on page 6 of this thread) I'm adding a air motor for floundering, picked up a 1985 35hp mercury with cables n helm for $200, and a cmc jackplate for $100. I will start a new thread on it when I get going on it, I'm just in the process of collecting things for it now. We will see how it comes out.............


----------



## huntinfool

Good to see you back. Really like all the new additions. I got a new to me boat and posted up some of my new additions. 
My dad took my old boat and decked the whole thing and sold the motor. He had it rigged up to fish the river for bass. 
Off to work.


----------



## boguesounder

Man, just found your build. Your boat looks like something the 'A-Team' rigged up before hitting back at the bad guys. =D> Very nice. Putting my lil' tinny to shame...enjoyed viewing your metalworking skills. thanks


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Good to hear from you Huntinfool, I'm gonna wait till after the holidays to start on the 14ft flounder rig, I'll try n take lots of pics also. Sounder, thanx for the compliment. Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## nowgrn4

Great ideas and fabrication.

EPIC BUILD!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx for the compliment nowgrn4


----------



## Wampuscat

That lift is killer. Wish I had access to something like that. My old trailer needs some tlc.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Yea, wampus it comes in handy.


----------



## mud-skipper

I just came across this build and I must say it looks terrific! Definitely a killer machine! You should call it PT109 and strap some buoyancy tanks/pipes to the gunwales, but shape them like torpedoes!  

Seriously, how does it look in the water? I was concerned for the total displacement with all that extra stuff on it.

Great job!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Mud-Skipper, how did you happen upon this old thread? Thanx for the compliments. Boat still runs great. I don't understand your concern for total displacement? Are you concerned that it is heavy? While it is probably heavier than most it isn't that much more and performs just as well, maybe you are thinking top heavy because of the t-top, trust me the boat is stable. I don't know if any of these are what you were thinking? Here are a few pics of it in the water. I don't know if any of these were all ready posted in this thread, sorry if they were.


----------



## Texas Prowler

That's one solid build bud. I like it.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Action762

I gotta say I love this build! I have been away from the site going thru the big D and had to sell off my boats but I am looking for another and LOVE your build!! Good stuff bub!


----------



## Poormans Boatright

Thanx, guys


----------



## mud-skipper

Poormans Boatright said:


> Mud-Skipper, how did you happen upon this old thread? Thanx for the compliments. Boat still runs great. I don't understand your concern for total displacement? Are you concerned that it is heavy? While it is probably heavier than most it isn't that much more and performs just as well, maybe you are thinking top heavy because of the t-top, trust me the boat is stable. I don't know if any of these are what you were thinking? Here are a few pics of it in the water. I don't know if any of these were all ready posted in this thread, sorry if they were.



I can't remember how I found the post. It just looked like it would be top heavy, however I guess I was forgetting the pods on the transom.
It look more like a military assault boat than a fisherman's. All you need now is a 3" gun on the bow, and you could go submarine hunting.


----------



## Johnny

in Florida - the Tuna Towers are quite common on just about any size boat. 
Just not with the high side rails. Some are more extreme than others.










.


----------



## jethro

Johnny said:


> in Florida - the Tuna Towers are quite common on just about any size boat.
> Just not with the high side rails. Some are more extreme than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## ncfishin

Great to still see you're at it. I got redirected from your thread on Damon's boat. I think this post ought to be refreshed, because it is so relevant. Great job, even better with it in action. BTW, I personally prefer fresh crappie fillets to flounder. Spotted trout, second best.


----------



## ncfishin

Speckled trout.


----------

